# HISTORIC `SESSION` BEERS !!



## Edd Mather 6 (11/4/18)

Hi All ,
Here`s a couple more historic gems to go at , a Magee`s Government Ale from 1917 , and a Ward`s Bitter from 1956 ,
Cheers & Happy Mashing

Edd
Sparge Liquor on the Magee's G.A : 3.865 L/Kg


----------



## malt and barley blues (11/4/18)

Wards was a top drink in South Yorkshire / North Derbyshire.


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (12/4/18)

Hi All , 
Here`s another cracker for you to go at , from Boddington`s Brewery in Manchester .
It`s a nice C class ale from 1913 ,
Cheers & Happy Mashing 

Edd


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (12/4/18)

malt and barley blues said:


> Wards was a top drink in South Yorkshire / North Derbyshire.


How Do Malt & Barley ,
I`ve got some crackers from the Ward`s records I`ve looked at , from 1927 - 1956 , any style you prefer ? , as I`ve got 4 Milds , Pale Ales etc (also got some 1875-1884 recipes from Ward`s)
Cheers
Edd


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (15/4/18)

How Do All ,
Here`s another cracker from Boddington`s of Manchester , their I.P from 1901 ; this was the brewhouse code for their famous Bitter , and the only time a beer is labelled as such in the brewing books is , during the Great War ( a low abv beer @ 3.1-3 % ) ,
Cheers & Happy Mashing guys ,
Edd


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (16/4/18)

Hi All ,
Here`s another for you lucky mashers to get brewing !! , from the original Kirkstall Brewery from 1885 ;
Cheers ,
Edd 

PS: The new Kirkstall Brewery Beers are , pretty damned tasty as well .


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (18/4/18)

How Do All , 
Here`s another cracking Boddington`s recipe for you to have a bash at , it`s a Best Bitter from 1902 @ 5.5 % ABV and 34 IBU ,
Cheers ,
Edd


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (19/10/18)

How Do All ,
here`s a couple of cracking Tetley Bitter recipies for you to have a go at ,
Hope you all enjoy brewing them ; and the quality control afterwards ,

Cheers ,

Edd


----------



## altone (19/10/18)

Another couple to add to my ever growing list of "To Brew's"

Hope you're saving plenty for the upcoming book


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/10/18)

If ever a man was born in the wrong time it is Edd, I love his speak, the brewers of old long breakfast while mashing, maybe black pudding with crusty home made bread and a large mug of Rosey Lee.


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (19/10/18)

altone said:


> Another couple to add to my ever growing list of "To Brew's"
> 
> Hope you're saving plenty for the upcoming book


How Altone ,
Thanks for the comments , oh aye ; I`ve got a few spare for the book : over 100 of the little buggers !! .
I`m just waiting for a well respected UK family brewery to look through their photos etc , and then it`s down to the typing and layout !! ,

Cheers

Edd


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (20/10/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If ever a man was born in the wrong time it is Edd, I love his speak, the brewers of old long breakfast while mashing, maybe black pudding with crusty home made bread and a large mug of Rosey Lee.


How Do Wide Eyed, 
Or a 'Brewer's Breakfast' for the tender of head (A big mug of hot wort with an egg cracked in)!!, 
Cheers 
Edd


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (30/10/18)

How Do All ,
I`ve recently corresponded with Keith Thomas at Brewlab ; Sunderland over here in the UK , and as a result they`ve had a brew of the Magee Marshall Government Ale from 1917 (P.A Version) on their small test plant, from a recipie I sent .
Last week the postie brought me the result !! a couple of very special bottles , .
the Magee`s Beer , and a bottle of Hammond`s of Bradford Porter , the kids are settling down nicely ; and I`ll be posting a review with photos in a week or two ,

Cheers ,
Edd


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (31/10/18)

Edd Mather 6 said:


> How Do All ,
> I`ve recently corresponded with Keith Thomas at Brewlab ; Sunderland over here in the UK , and as a result they`ve had a brew of the Magee Marshall Government Ale from 1917 (P.A Version) on their small test plant, from a recipie I sent .
> Last week the postie brought me the result !! a couple of very special bottles , .
> the Magee`s Beer , and a bottle of Hammond`s of Bradford Porter , the kids are settling down nicely ; and I`ll be posting a review with photos in a week or two ,
> ...


Eh up Ed

What does "Government" refer to?


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (1/11/18)

How Do Sydney Harbour Bridge, 
The Government Ale refers to the imposition by the UK Government of a restriction on the Ammount (by gravity and %of production ) of the beers a brewery could produce (from 1917), 
Cheers 
Edd


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (1/11/18)

Edd Mather 6 said:


> How Do Sydney Harbour Bridge,
> The Government Ale refers to the imposition by the UK Government of a restriction on the Ammount (by gravity and %of production ) of the beers a brewery could produce (from 1917),
> Cheers
> Edd



Was that part of the war effort?


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (1/11/18)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> Was that part of the war effort?


Yep, that's right ; at the same time as the implementation of DORA, AKA: Defence of The Realm Act 1917 which introduced more restrictive licencing hours for pubs.
I believe that Australia had something similar, with the Six o' Clock swill !!!,
Cheers
Edd


----------

